# A/C problem....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I took off the cap to my low side A/C lines and the little ball that holds everything in popped out, do they sale the little balls you can pop back in or do you have to buy an assembly for this problem, if so what's the name of the part. This is the low side, refrigerant recharge valve thats little ball popped out.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by a ball...Are you talking about the schraeder valves?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No in the lower fill up valve it (1994 S10) has a ball valve its not the top one with the schrader valve, I'm just wondering how much I have to replace to fix the problem.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I took off the cap to my low side A/C lines and the little ball that holds everything in popped out, do they sale the little balls you can pop back in or do you have to buy an assembly for this problem, if so what's the name of the part. This is the low side, refrigerant recharge valve thats little ball popped out.


It's just got to be on a Chevy.......Ford and Dodge don't have no balls ... :|


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sell it and buy something that you don't have to fix on a regular basis. Them Chevy's are great, eh?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

A/C system was overcharged and the rubber ball valve thing popped out, operator error, not building error.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's some photos, not great photos but photos of what I'm dealing with:

Now this is one that has the little valve still in it:
[attachment=3:38du9tzl]GetAttachment.aspx.jpg[/attachment:38du9tzl]
[attachment=0:38du9tzl]dafafd.jpg[/attachment:38du9tzl]

This is the part I'm looking at that the rubber ball valve thing popped out of:
[attachment=2:38du9tzl]cgsdf.jpg[/attachment:38du9tzl]

[attachment=1:38du9tzl]yukjguyj.jpg[/attachment:38du9tzl]


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holes in gas tanks, ac's not working???? I thought you said Chevy's were good. What gives?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Holes in gas tanks, ac's not working???? I thought you said Chevy's were good. What gives?


Well this chevy is 15 years old, over 200,000 miles, and has had a front end collision, ya there are a few things that might go wrong.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

That service valve is replacable without getting the whole line assembly.
But I have only seen them on the discharge/high pressure side service port.
The one in your photo is the discharge side best I can tell from the pic.
Get it from your GM dealer.
System must be empty to replace!!!

Spry


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

like spry said you should be able to get the from a GM dealer.. or even aftermarket place to but I have found them to not work or fit as good. make sure you put a vacume on the system to take all moisture out and then install the right charge.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

that IS on the high side.
the murray part number is 409521 cost is about $3.50 that combined with the freon loss means the truck could possibly be totalled, depending on how much fuel is in the tank 8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll now the fuel tank doesn't leak and the air is working fine.


----------

